# Limited -VS- Unlimited Contract



## fairplay (Apr 28, 2013)

How can I know if my contract is Limited or Unlimited? Does it depends when it has a From-and-To (Start and End) date stated on my contract?

My contract has the lines below stated in it:

------

For a period of 03 Years
Commencing from: XX/XX/XXXX
To: XX/XX/XXXX

(Three years maximum)

------

Does this mean I'm on a limited contract as there's a Start and End date?

Thanks.


----------



## ahmedmady (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes my friend, it means that your contract is limited.


----------



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

I second the above reply! It is limited


----------

